# Blockbuster Express going away?



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Saw this article on ZDNet:



> Redbox has acquired entertainment kiosk technology and services from NCR and cut a deal with Verizon designed to emulate Netflix's former DVD-streaming bundle.
> 
> The moves amount to an interesting makeover for Redbox, which is owned by Coinstar. Separately, Coinstar reported blowout earnings.
> 
> ...


----------

